# Bladder issues after Neutering?



## TaegansMom (Sep 11, 2008)

My 6 1/2 month old was neutered last week Thursday. As of Monday, he's started to pee in his crate during the day AND also now wakes me up bt 1-3 am to go out to potty. Prior to surgery, he'd gone both thru the day crated and for up to 11 hrs at night without having to go out. Is this normal?

Thanks.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is absolutely not normal and I suspect he has a bladder infection. A trip to the vet with a full bladder is in order.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Not normal at all, go back to the vet.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I have known quite a few male dogs to show funny symptoms like these following a neuter. What I suspect is happening is that they are sore "down there" and so it kind of hurts when they pee which either means they start to go and then change their minds or that they don't evacuate completely when they do go. If that's what he's doing, it would explain his behavior - he's not emptying his bladder when he should and then ends up really needing to go during the day or at night. If that's what it is, it should resolve fairly soon and you should be back to normal. I would try walking him instead of just taking him to the yard and making sure he's good and empty before you crate him for the night or while you're at work. 

All that said, MOST dogs show no such symptoms following a neuter and some of the things you're describing can be symptoms of a UTI, so a trip to the vet is never a bad idea just to be sure.


----------



## TaegansMom (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks to all for your feedback. I contacted my vet. He advised that, while rare, some GSD's show bladder/incontinence issues as a result of the anesthesia. It would be my luck to have a rare issue surface. ;-) He has advised to give it a few more days, but to bring him in for a UTI test if it doesn't resolve itself by the end of the week. Taegan doesn't show any signs of pain or discomfort when emptying his bladder... just a frequency issue. Thanks again!


----------

